# on <verbe semi-auxiliaire> + verbe pronominal à l'infinitif - pronom : se / nous



## JParky

Bonjour !
Je veux savoir si "on peut se reposer" ou "on peut nous reposer" est correcte... 

Merci !


----------



## Purviance

''on peut se reposer''


----------



## rolmich

Bonsoir,

Le verbe "se reposer" est pronominal. Donc, et dans ce sens, il faut dire
"on peut se reposer".
"on peut nous reposer une question" serait correct, mais il s'agit d'un autre verbe.


----------



## swannny

> "on peut nous reposer une question" serait correct, mais il s'agit d'un autre verbe.



De quel verbe s'agit-il ? 
A-t-il le meme sens que " on vas se reposer" ? 
Je veux voir la différence entre les deux emplois 

Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour swanny,

"on peut nous reposer une question"
c'est "*reposer *une question à quelqu'un", "reposer" est transitif et non pronominal comme "se reposer" et veut dire "*poser de nouveau* (une question)".

Donc, dans cette phrase, cela veut dire quelque chose
"quelqu'un a le droit de nous reposer une question / de nous poser de nouveau une question"
ce qui n'a rien à voir avec la phrase qui inclut "se reposer" (= être au calme...)


----------



## swannny

Dans le cas de l'emploi du pronom réfléchi *nous*  après certains verbes pronominaux comme *"se mouiller" *
Pourrions-nous dire par exemple: On va nous mouiller ....Est-ce correct ? serait-il faux d'utiliser de différents référents ?
On, nous, etc dans ce cas?

Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai trouvé cette page pour vous :
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=3474



> [...] On doit [...] s'assurer d'employer le pronom réfléchi _nous_ avec _nous_, et le pronom réfléchi _se_ avec _on_.
> *Exemples :*
> 
> - *On *a choisi de *se* rendre. (et non : *On *a choisi de nous rendre.)


Donc, on aura avec ces verbes pronominaux :
"*On *va *se *mouiller/*se *baigner/*se *reposer/..."

"*On *va nous mouiller" est grammaticalement correct mais veut dire autre chose :
"*Quelqu'un* va nous mouiller" (~quelqu'un va nous éclabousser)

J'espère que c'est plus clair


----------



## HerbertX

Dans la phrase "on va nous mouiller", "nous" n'est pas un pronom pronominal mais un pronom personnel :
on va nous montrer, tromper, expliquer, défendre etc etc etc
Preuve: sans "on va" , cela donne : qn nous montre, trompe, explique, défend etc etc etc


----------



## swannny

Ah c'est logique si on omet " on va " et il nous reste que " on nous mouiller " mais moi ce que je voulais dire c'est quand on on utilise "nous" au lieu de "se" :
 On va *nous* mouiller sous la pluie
On va *se* mouiller sous la pluie.
Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci


----------



## HerbertX

On va *se *mouiller sous la pluie - la pluie nous mouillera
Il fait chaud. On [va] se baigne[r] ?
Il fait noir. On va se perdre sans lumière
Tout le monde est fatigué. On va se reposer
etc etc


----------



## DearPrudence

Je pensais avoir répondu à la question mais apparemment non  (bon, ce  qui me rassure, c'est que la banque de dépannage terminologique n'est  pas plus claire que moi)


swannny said:


> Ah c'est logique si on omet " on va " et il nous reste que " on nous mouiller " mais moi ce que je voulais dire c'est quand on on utilise "nous" au lieu de "se" :
> On va *nous* mouiller sous la pluie
> On va *se* mouiller sous la pluie.
> Qu'en dites-vous ?
> 
> Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom personnel d'un verbe pronominal doit toujours se mettre à la même personne que le sujet, même quand le verbe est à l'infinitif.

_*On* peut *se* reposer. / *Nous* pouvons *nous* reposer_.

Si les deux ne sont pas à la même personne, le verbe n'est pas pronominal.

_*Nous* allons *nous* mouiller._ (pronominal)
_*On* va *se* mouiller._ (pronominal)
_*On* va *nous* mouiller._ (non pronominal) → Quelqu'un va nous mouiller (par exemple avec un seau d'eau).

Toutefois, on trouve parfois _se_ au lieu de la première ou deuxième personne dans la langue parlée. Selon Grevisse :


> Devant un gérondif ou un infinitif, la langue populaire met souvent le pronom réfléchi de la 3e personne alors que l’agent est de la 1re ou de la 2e :  °_Nous étions toujours à *se* disputer. _  °_En *se* pressant un peu vous arriverez à temps._
> (_Le Bon Usage_, § 776, rem. 2)





> C’est un tour surtout populaire , dont l’intrusion dans la langue écrite est surprenante, voire choquante. […] Ex. concernant la langue écrite :  _On m’a vu *se* coucher avec lui _(Lautréamont, _Mald._, p. 105).  —  _Il y a des journées où nous faisons un quart de lieue et en *se* donnant un mal de chien _(Flaub., _Corresp._, t. I, p. 313).  —   _Au bout de huit jours, elle _[= l’occasion] _surgit, telle que ma hâte à *se* déclarer non seulement n’eut rien de choquant, mais sembla impérieusement commandée_ (Estaunié, _Labyrinthe_, p. 99).  —   _Un soldat_ […] _nous vit ainsi attablés, tous à *se* goberger_ (Vercors, _Bataille du silence_, p. 97).   —  _En omettant de *s’*en indigner, ne tressions-nous pas notre rang de barbelés ? _(Poirot-Delpech, dans le _Monde_, 19 avril 1985.)
> (_ibidem_, § 655, c, 3º)




P.S.:





HerbertX said:


> "nous" n'est pas un pronom pronominal


Un  pronom est pourtant pronominal par définition !  Je suppose que vous  vouliez dire que ce n'est pas un pronom rattaché à un verbe pronominal…


----------



## HerbertX

Maître Capello said:


> Un  pronom est pourtant pronominal par définition !  Je suppose que vous  vouliez dire que ce n'est pas un pronom rattaché à un verbe pronominal…



La terminologie française diffère des termes allemands :
- je me lave vient du verbe "se laver" qui est alors verbe pronominal (ou "réflécfhi"), "me" est donc pronom *pronominal*
- il me/te/lui/nous/vous/leur montre la ville vient du verbe "montrer", les pronoms me/te etc sont alors appelés pronoms* personnels*

Je sais que "pronom" veut dire "pour un nom". Pourtant, on = la terminologie allemande distingue "pronom pronominal" et "pronom personnel"

Dans la phrase en question : "on va nous mouiller" - voir # 10 -, le "nous" est dans ce sens un "pronom personnel".


----------



## Maître Capello

HerbertX said:


> je me lave vient du verbe "se laver" qui est alors verbe pronominal (ou "réflécfhi"), "me" est donc pronom *pronominal*


En français, on parle de pronom *réfléchi* justement, mais pas de « pronom pronominal » qui est un pléonasme.


----------



## CapnPrep

HerbertX said:


> Dans la phrase en question : "on va nous mouiller" - voir # 10 -, le "nous" est dans ce sens un "pronom personnel".


Dans la tradition grammaticale française, tous les pronoms de ce fil _— on_, _se_, _nous_ (dans ses deux emplois) — sont des pronoms personnels.


----------



## Eurekamy

La phrase suivante est correcte ou il faut "se" au lieu de "nous" ?

"On va prendre la voiture et *nous* rendre chez ma grand-mère"

Merci encore


----------



## snarkhunter

La logique voudrait là encore qu'on ait _"et se rendre"_, puisque le sujet de la phrase est impersonnel ("On").
Dans la pratique, on rencontre souvent ce mélange "on / nous" au sein d'une même phrase. Mais je trouve que ce n'est guère heureux - et vraiment pas élégant.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Bonjour! Je veux savoir quelle est la phrase correcte:

Avec Hugo, on va aller à la mer, pour prendre le soleil et *nous* reposer un peu.
Avec Hugo, on va aller à la mer, pour prendre le soleil et *se* reposer un peu.

Je sais qu'il s'agit d'un verbe pronominal, et que c'est "on se repose", mais dans ce cas, avec la distance entre "on" et le pronom réfléchi, je ne suis pas sûre s'il faut utiliser le pronom "se".


----------



## Bezoard

La seconde est la seule qui soit grammaticalement orthodoxe. Mais la première est tout à fait fréquente et naturelle ; je ne sais pas s'il existe encore des professeurs qui l'entoureraient de rouge sur une copie d'éleve, comme dans ma jeunesse.


----------



## OLN

Si on tolère le début "Avec Hugo, on va", on est plus enclin à tolérer le mélange des pronoms. 
Dans une copie d'élève, on s'attend à une langue soignée. Si de plus l'exercice porte sur les pronoms, la réponse est pour moi  univoque :


Maître Capello said:


> Le pronom personnel d'un verbe pronominal doit toujours se mettre à la même personne que le sujet,



Justement, est-ce un exercice ? On aurait pu proposer ces variantes  : 
_Hugo et moi/et nous ? allons aller à la mer pour prendre le soleil et nous reposer un peu.
Hugo et moi, on va aller à la mer pour prendre le soleil et se reposer un peu._


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup! En fait, c'est un exercice (pas de pronoms, mais de conjugaisons verbales), mais dans lequel on entend parler une ouvrière. La phrase originale est écrite avec "nous", et je ne comprenais pas bien pourquoi. Donc, maintenant je pense que c'est une question de registre.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que si l'infinitif dépend *directement* du verbe semi-auxiliaire avec _on_ comme sujet, le pronom _se_ s'impose dans tous les cas, y compris à l'oral :

_On va nous reposer_.  → _*On* va *se* reposer_. 
_On vient de nous reposer_.  → _*On* vient de *se* reposer_. 
_On peut nous reposer._  → _*On* peut *se* reposer_. 
_On veut nous reposer._  → _*On* veut *se* reposer_. 
_On doit nous reposer_.  → _*On* doit *se* reposer._ 
_On sait nous reposer_.  → _*On* sait *se* reposer._ 

_On va nous rendre chez ma grand-mère_.  → _*On* va *se* rendre chez ma grand-mère_. 

Lorsque l'infinitif ne dépend pas directement du semi-auxiliaire, notamment après une conjonction de coordination ou dans une proposition séparée, on emploie _se_ dans la meilleure langue étant donné que _on_ est à la troisième personne du singulier, mais on rencontre aussi _nous_ à l'oral :

_*On* va aller à la mer pour *nous* reposer un peu_. ()
_*On* va aller à la mer pour *se* reposer un peu_. 

*On*_ va prendre la voiture et *nous* rendre chez ma grand-mère._ ()
*On*_ va prendre la voiture et *se* rendre chez ma grand-mère._


----------

